# How do i get onto a FAS CE scheme.



## Coolaboy (25 Apr 2010)

I WAS on Job seekers benefit for a year. I did not qualify for Job seekers allowance as my husband is working full time. I am currently signing on for credits and in receipt of NO payment. I would  like to get onto a CE scheme as there is great oppertunites for training and getting out meeting people through work again. How can I qualify for and get onto a CE scheme.?


----------



## pudds (25 Apr 2010)

> *Eligibility Criteria for Participants*
> 
> The criteria for participating on the Community Employment programme  are based on age and length of time in receipt of various social welfare  payments. In general, the Part-time  Integration Option is for people of 25 or over who are receiving  social welfare payments for 1 year or more, and people of 18 years  or over in receipt of disability-related payments. The Part-time  Job Option is for people who are 35 or over and in receipt of  social welfare payments for 3 years or longer.
> Certain groups such as travellers and refugees aged 18 or over are  eligible for both options. If you qualify under the criteria but do not  wish to take up the option yourself, there are certain conditions under  which you can do a spousal swap
> ...



Looks like your not elligible.


----------



## Coolaboy (26 Apr 2010)

A woman I know who was in the same position as me who then had an operation and signed on for "illness credits" ( i think thats what it was called) After a couple of months on illness credits she was able to go onto a CE scheme. Would that be right?


----------



## Welfarite (26 Apr 2010)

Coolaboy said:


> A woman I know who was in the same position as me who then had an operation and signed on for "illness credits" ( i think thats what it was called) After a couple of months on illness credits she was able to go onto a CE scheme. Would that be right?


Impossible to comment as we don't know her exact circumstances. Many people don't relate the 'full story' when chatting about their own situations!


----------



## Coolaboy (26 Apr 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I am still eager to hear other peoples view on this matter.


----------



## pudds (26 Apr 2010)

Go down to FÁS and make your own case as best you can and good luck.


----------



## jaja (26 Apr 2010)

I am a CE Supervisor and to the best of my knowledge, you will not qualify if you are not in receipt of a Social Welfare payment. But as previous reply said, the best thing to do is find a CE Scheme vacancy you are interested in and go into your local FAS office and submit an application for the position. They will then check your eligibility. Everyone's circumstances are different and eligibility criteria is different for everyone. Best of luck!


----------



## Coolaboy (27 Apr 2010)

Thank you. You are right. I will go down and fill out the application form and see how it goes. Many thanks.


----------

